# Bana ekmek alacaksın diye sana para verdim



## Şafak

Merhaba herkese,

Umarım siz iyisinizdir.

Çok kolay bir sorum var ama tüm sabah boynca bana baş ağrısı veriyor. Umarım yardımcı olabalirisiniz. 
Size iki cümle aşağıda veriyorum:

1) Bana ekmek alacağın için sana para verdim (Bu cümleyi doğru yazdığımdan eminim)
2) *Bana ekmek alacaksın *diye sana para verdim (Ama bu cümlede hangi fiil zamanı cümlenin ilk kısmında kullanmam gerektiğini bilmiyorum bu fikri ifade etmek için).

Şimdiden teşekkür ederim, Türk arkadaşlarım. 

Saygılarımla,


----------



## rarabara

Merhaba @Şafak ,

Nerede (ne amaçla) kullanacağınıza bağlı olarak üstte tanımlamış olduğunuz cümleler hatalı veya anlamı tam karşılamayan ifadeler olabilir.

Bize bu cümleleri nerede veya ne amaçla kullanmış olduğunuzu ifade etmeniz mümkün mü aceba?



> Bana ekmek alacağın için sana para verdim


burada kabule göre birinin size ekmek alacağı varsayımı ile hareket edilerek kişiye para verdiğiniz anlaşılmakta. Bu cümlenin ikinci tarafı bilinen geçmiş zaman kipi ile çekimlenmiş.




> *Bana ekmek alacaksın *diye sana para verdim



bu cümleden benim anladığım aslında ilgili kişiye (ekmek alması için) para verildiği fakat cümleden kesin olarak çıkarılabilecek yargı bu olmamasına rağmen kişinin ekmeği almadığı ima edilmiş (yani böyle bir durumda kullanılması kanaatimce daha doğru)

öğrenilen geçmiş zaman kipinin de eklenmesi yani bileşik zamanlı bir kip kullanılması durumunda bir senaryo durumu için ideal bir ifadedir diyebilirim.

yani şu şekilde:



> *Bana ekmek alacaksın *diye sana para vermiştim. [Halbuki bu gerçekleşmedi, beni hayal kırıklığına uğrattın! (  )]



Bu son düzenlenmiş formun köşeli parantez içerisinde verilen cümle eklenmesi potansiyel ve opsiyonel olan bir cümledir.

Nerede geçtiğine bağlı olarak aşağıdaki cümlenin kullanılmasını önerebilirim:



> Bana ekmek alman için sana para verdim



Teşekkürler


----------



## Şafak

Cevabın için çok teşekkür ederim.

Şu anda sahableyin yanlış bir cümleyi kurduğumu düşünüyorum. '*Bana ekmek alacağın için sana para verdim*' bu cümlenin '*Bana ekmek alman için sana para verdim*' cümleden farklı bir anlama var. Sana katılıyorum.

O zaman ikinci cümleyi incelelim: 'Bana ekmek alacaksın diye sana para verdim'. Bağlam bu: Ablam var. Bu sabahleyin ablamın benim için ekmek alması istedim çünkü dün çok geç yatağa gitmiştim bugün sabahleyin alışveriş yapmak için kalkmak kesinlikle istemedim. Ablaya para verdim ama ekmek yerine başka bir şey almıs. Ekmek olmadan abla eve geri gelip, para üstü bana verip ekmek bir nedenle almadığını bana söyledi. Demek ki ona para sabahleyin verdim çünkü onun ekmek alması istiyordum. Bu yüzden cümlenin ilk kısmında gelecek zamanı ama ikinci kısmında geçmiş zamanı kullanıyorum (cünkü eylemlerin sırasını göstermek istiyorum).


----------



## Şafak

O zaman eğer @Rallino benim bir daha soru aynı 'thread'de' izin verirse bu cümleleri de incelelim:

1. Dün bizim antika vazoyu kırdığı için ona çok bağırdım.
2. Dün bizim antika vazoyu kırdı diye ona çok bağırdım.
3. Madem (ki) dün bizim antika vazoyu kırdı ona çok bağırdım.
4. Ona çok bağırdım cünkü dün bizim antika vazoyu kırdı.
5. Dün bizim antika vazoyu kırdı bu yüzden ona çok bağırdım.

Grammer ise aynı anlama mı geliyorlar yoksa değil mi?


----------



## rarabara

Şafak said:


> Cevabın için çok teşekkür ederim.
> 
> Şu anda sahableyin yanlış bir cümleyi kurduğumu düşünüyorum. '*Bana ekmek alacağın için sana para verdim*' bu cümlenin '*Bana ekmek alman için sana para verdim*' cümleden farklı bir anlama var. Sana katılıyorum.
> 
> O zaman ikinci cümleyi incelelim: 'Bana ekmek alacaksın diye sana para verdim'. Bağlam bu: Ablam var. Bu sabahleyin ablamın benim için ekmek alması istedim çünkü dün çok geç yatağa gitmiştim bugün sabahleyin alışveriş yapmak için kalkmak kesinlikle istemedim. Ablaya para verdim ama ekmek yerine başka bir şey almıs. Ekmek olmadan abla eve geri gelip, para üstü bana verip ekmek bir nedenle almadığını bana söyledi. Demek ki ona para sabahleyin verdim çünkü onun ekmek alması istiyordum. Bu yüzden cümlenin ilk kısmında gelecek zamanı ama ikinci kısmında geçmiş zamanı kullanıyorum (cünkü eylemlerin sırasını göstermek istiyorum).


Merhaba;

Bence bu anlatmış olduğunuz durum itibari ile bileşik zamanlı bir yüklem kullanılması daha uygun, yani şu daha doğru:



> Sana ekmek alman için para vermiştim.



ve yine aktardığınız bilgiler ışığında şunu da rahatlıkla söyleyebilirim



> Bana ekmek alacağın için para verdim


cümlesi hatalı olacaktır. Çünkü siz aslında gelecek zaman kipi ile çekimlenmiş bir formu kullanmışsınız ilk cümlecikte. (Bu nedenle de, aslında eğer bu cümleyi kullandı iseniz, henüz gerçekleşmiş eylemlerden yalnızca "para verdiğiniz" ' e dair bilgi mevcut. Ama ekmeği alıp almamış oldğunu bilmiyor olacaktınız.


----------



## rarabara

Şafak said:


> O zaman eğer @Rallino benim bir daha soru aynı 'thread'de' izin verirse bu cümleleri de incelelim:
> 
> 1. Dün bizim antika vazoyu kırdığı için ona çok bağırdım.
> 2. Dün bizim antika vazoyu kırdı diye ona çok bağırdım.
> 3. Madem (ki) dün bizim antika vazoyu kırdı ona çok bağırdım.
> 4. Ona çok bağırdım cümkü dün bizim antika vazoyu kırdı.
> 5. Dün bizim antika vazoyu kırdı bu yüzden ona çok bağırdım.
> 
> Grammer ise aynı anlama mı geliyorlar yoksa değil mi?


Çok da fark yok aslında, hemen hemen hepsi aynı anlamı karşılayan cümleler.

tane tane gidelim isterseniz;

1. cümleyi kullanırsanız: gerçekleşmiş bir eylem anlatılmış ve buna yine gerçekleşmiş bir eylem ile karşılık verilmiş. (Aslında bu, verdiğiniz tüm cümleler için geçerli)

2. cümleyi kullanırsanız: ikinci eylemin nedeni kişinin antika vazoyu kırmış olmasıdır.

3.cümlede : yine neden bildirilmiş ancak bu cümlede ben şahsen bir kızgınlık da seziyorum. Hatta bir karşılık dahi verilmiş olabilir sonrasında. Vazoyu kırmış olmasına karşılık kişiye bağırma eylemi gerçekleşmiştir da denilebilir.

4. cümle de ise neden farklı bir tonda vurgulanmış.

ama kısaca hepsi birbirine çok yakın cümleler.


----------



## misi2991

Şafak said:


> O zaman eğer @Rallino benim bir daha soru aynı 'thread'de' izin verirse bu cümleleri de incelelim:
> 
> 1. Dün bizim antika vazoyu kırdığı için ona çok bağırdım.
> 2. Dün bizim antika vazoyu kırdı diye ona çok bağırdım.
> 3. Madem (ki) dün bizim antika vazoyu kırdı ona çok bağırdım.
> 4. Ona çok bağırdım cünkü dün bizim antika vazoyu kırdı.
> 5. Dün bizim antika vazoyu kırdı bu yüzden ona çok bağırdım.
> 
> Grammer ise aynı anlama mı geliyorlar yoksa değil mi?


3. cümle çok tuhaf. Diğer cümleler üç aşağı beş yukarı aynı anlama geliyor.


----------

